

Only 27 percent of college grads have a job related to their major - t1c1
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/05/20/only-27-percent-of-college-grads-have-a-job-related-to-their-major/

======
dubfan
This is a pretty meaningless statistic. It only indicates that college majors
don't line up neatly with current career paths, which has been widely known
for some time (how well it is internalized by incoming freshmen and their
advisors is up for debate).

